
The Blind Traveler - BobbyVsTheDevil
http://mentalfloss.com/article/502774/blind-traveler-how-james-holman-felt-his-way-around-world-become-historys-most
======
KGIII
Lovely. I've had the chance to do a great deal of traveling. Often times, it
has been with no real goal or destination. I don't actually do much in the way
of touristy things.

What is impressive is both that he survived and that he was blind. I am
sighted, so I can not really relate. The closest I can come to is that I've
danced on six continents. I am not actually good at dancing.

So, I think I'll have to try to get copies of the me toned books. To have done
that, in that era, is just an amazing feat.

------
J-dawg
A modern equivalent, that I found uplifting to read about:

[https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2016/jan/29/blind-
backpac...](https://www.theguardian.com/travel/2016/jan/29/blind-backpacker-
allan-hennessy-mexico-central-america)

------
thriftwy
Can't imagine how it would take seven weeks to get from SPb to Moscow. The
distance is 700 km, that's ~15 km per day. You will probably do it in five
weeks if you walk.

